

Ask HN: Have you seen any open source HN clones? - villageidiot

I found this Indian one:<p>http://www.garamkabar.com/<p>But it doesn't have threaded comments like HN. That seems to miss the whole point.<p>Has anyone seen an authentic open source clone with the two key features: voting and threaded comments?
======
yan
HN is open source itself. Are you looking for a clone specifically?

~~~
trickjarrett
Where is the code available from?

~~~
yan
arclanguage.org

It's part of the arc distribution

~~~
trickjarrett
Thanks! I had no idea.

------
mixmax
Reddit is open source.

<http://code.reddit.com/>

~~~
villageidiot
Yes, thanks, I should have mentioned I thought about that - but the unruliness
of the community turned me off. I assumed this is the case because anyone can
downvote. Likewise I assume HN is more polite because only more established
members can downvote. That said, I suppose I could use the reddit code and
tweak the downvoting feature to only provide it to users who have established
some credibility in the community :)

~~~
davi
_"Likewise I assume HN is more polite because only more established members
can downvote."_

I think HN is more polite because:

1) when people flag a submission as off-topic, it gets killed

2) people here often care about their reputations, because they may work
professionally with other people here, now or in the future

3) when name calling starts, Paul Graham often steps in, and people care about
what he thinks (see item 2 above)

None of these attributes can be found in the HN source code.

